# emerge install na dysk a instalacjie kiedy indziej

## Karmazyn

Witam potrzebuje rozkazu ktory by nakazywal przy instalacji (np. Gnome) sciagniecie wszystkich paczek i dopiero po ich pobraniu rozpoczecie instalacji (kompilacji). Problem w tym ze potrzebuje wylaczyc server i dlatego nie bede mial neta...

Z gory dziekuje

PS: a najlepiej jeszcze rozkaz dzieki ktoremu wskaze gdzie sie znajduja pobrane paczki do instalacji.

----------

## waltharius

man emerge

----------

## n3rd

Oj chyba totalny leń z Ciebie  :Very Happy:  

```
emerge -f program
```

a paczki masz domyślnie w /usr/portage/distfiles

Pozdrawiam

PS. emerge -p program pokazuje co ma być zainstalowane

----------

## Polin

To jakis zart, prawda?

Manual gryzie, guzik "szukaj" gryzie, czy jak?

----------

## Karmazyn

Moze i len ale probowalem  :Smile:  Kiedys slyszalem cos o emerge -t program ale sie przeslyszalem mimo to wielkie dzieki. Przynajmniej odpowiedziales na moje tytanie bezblednie  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Karmazyn wrote:*   

> Moze i len ale probowalem 

 

i rozumiem, że to:

```
--fetchonly (-f)

              Instead of doing any package building, just perform fetches for all packages (the main package as  well  as  all dependencies).

```

w man emerge nie rzuciło ci się w oczy?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## milu

 *Karmazyn wrote:*   

> Moze i len ale probowalem  Kiedys slyszalem cos o emerge -t program ale sie przeslyszalem mimo to wielkie dzieki. Przynajmniej odpowiedziales na moje tytanie bezblednie 

 To jak odpowiedział bezbłędnie to możesz się zastosować do APELu i oznaczyć wątek jako rozwiązany??

P.S. Przeniesione do właściwego podforum.

----------

